# Alpha or Speeddream?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Has anyone tried Stan's Alpha-Pro-Wheelset I'm shopping for a new set since my 6 year old Mavic's Ksyrium SL is about to rip appart. My LBS is trying to convince me to go w/ Fulcrum and tubless. I'm also considering speed dream by Dave Thomas. I bought mtn wheel set from him and loved it. I trust his talent and almost bought it until I saw the Alpha's. I'm 145lbs w/out gears and the Mavic wheels flex alot at high speed and will rub on my brake pads when doing so. I am climber, not very fast one, but i'm better known for my descent capability. They will also be use for Tri. I live in cali and roads are rough here. They will also be use for Tri. I know they're not suited for Tri but can't afford those fancy hoops and will just have to settle whatever I buy. 

Please advice and thanks in advance.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I don't have any experience with Stan's Alpha Pro, although their low weight plus tubeless sure look tempting. However, the latest VeloNews has a review in which the complaint is that the rear wheel kept going out of true when used for a CX season.

I have a set of Shimano WH-7850-C24-TL that I run with Hutchinson Fusion 3's on my bike for hilly road races and I also have a set of WH-7850-SL's with Hutchinson Intensive 25's for training and races with lots of dirt (like Battenkill). I do not think that tubeless clinchers provide any weight saving. However, I like the puncture resistance and the fact that you can use lower tire pressures for a more comfortable ride. I don't have experience with Fulcrum 2-way fit, but a buddy of mine prefers his WH-7850-SL's to Campy Shamals (similar to Fulcrum). I really, really like the Shimano WH-7850-C24-TL's. Mounting tubeless clinchers takes a bit of practice, too.

For time trials, you might want to go with deeper aero rim, but there really is not a good solution in lightweight tubeless aero wheels. The only ones I know about are Corima (also marketed by Hutchinson), which are heavy and not readily available in the US. 

Full carbon rims have historically had issues with braking surfaces, and robustness, but they seem to be getting better and better. Zipp 404's with aluminum braking surfaces are a good option but not very light. Full carbon tubulars can be light and aero, but are probably not practical for most amateurs without dedicated support or for use as a training wheel. Maybe you could consider Zipp 303 clinchers?

I hope this helps.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you should consider a rim of at least 27mm deep. You can get an aero disk cover for the rear if you do a time trial. The aero benefits will outweigh the extra weight.

The Alpha Pro wheels should be okay for you if you end up deciding on low profile rims, but you may be better off building them with different hubs which can give you a stiffer wheel than the American Classic hubs that they use. The factory wheels do not feel stiff.


----------

